# Normal for Fascia to look wavy?



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi,

We're in the middle of building our house and have a question about the fascia. Is it normal for it to look wavy/wrinkled/goofy? I'm attaching some pictures that better explain what I'm talking about.

Now, I have a feeling that it's not going to be a big deal because the gutters will cover it up. I'm just looking for an opinion on 'yeah, that's fine', or 'you should complain'. 

I suppose as a fix, you could put construction adhesive behind the fascia so it sticks to the board....but then if you ever want to take it off, I could imagine you swearing at it. 

Thanks for any input!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

in the first pic, it appears the fascia is wavy and it shouldn't be, at least that much.

In the others, it appears to be the drip edge. That's the piece of metal that is under the edge of your shingles and hangs down over the fascia. It prevents water from running back under your roof between the roof and the fascia.


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

when that is done right, its absolutely NOT supposed to look like that. Whoever did that metal bending/work didnt know what they were doing.

I know my name same wanna b carpenter but I am a Project Manager for a GC and that is NOT what it is supposed to look like.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

it will be fine don't worry about it,happens sometimes when the framing lumber thats used for trim nowadays drys and twist under the aluminum


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> it will be fine don't worry about it,happens sometimes when the framing lumber thats used for trim nowadays drys and twist under the aluminum


Oh Tom, please tell me that wasn't a serious response. :whistling2:

That is what happens when you try to make metal do things it doesn't want to do. Your fascia and drip edge are extremely light gage and extremely poorly fabricated and installed.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

could it be better...yes, does it matter under the gutter once all those hangers get screwed into it...no


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

if you can post a closer pic where the roof meets the side wall,looks like there is a kickout flashing there but hard to tell,much more important imo


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

What are the vents coming out the soffit?

Nope, it looks terrible. I wouldn't expect to get paid for work like that, but then again I probably charge more than that guy did.
Fascia is too short and binding on the roof edge.


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

what has happened here is that the framing under the metal was not straight. When the installer put up his metal, he forced it and it is causing the metal to bind. I would make the installer come back and fix it. 

In my book that is absolutely unacceptable on a new home.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If it looks that way at the eves it probably does at the gables too.

A couple of ribs rolled in with the slitter and a hem at the top would help immensely.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

wnabcptrNH said:


> what has happened here is that the framing under the metal was not straight. When the installer put up his metal, he forced it and it is causing the metal to bind. I would make the installer come back and fix it.
> 
> In my book that is absolutely unacceptable on a new home.


Ya, just blame it on the framer. :no:


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> Ya, just blame it on the framer. :no:


Hey when I do soffits, i string them and get the level and straight. I have never had issues with my metal fascias being like that.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

kwikfish ron said:


> If it looks that way at the eves it probably does at the gables too.
> 
> A couple of ribs rolled in with the slitter and a hem at the top would help immensely.


 
Ron i would bet that the gable fascia is ok because it has multiple bends

you can tell the sider to change it if you want but once the gutter get screwed or nailed thru it,even if it was perfect,all bets are off

from the pics it looks to me everything is tight that's what i believe is more important than the oil canning,drip edge is a different story but the op didn't ask about that and that may have been installed by the roofer


around here at the eaves the i&w is installed long and when i nail that down over the fascia with roofers pretty close together,i can't control that wavyness either

i'd enjoy seeing pics of how you guys manage to do it...seriously educate me:notworthy:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> Ron i would bet that the gable fascia is ok because it has multiple bends
> 
> you can tell the sider to change it if you want but once the gutter get screwed or nailed thru it,even if it was perfect,all bets are off
> 
> ...


I know about uncontrollable oil canning but that doesn’t mean I have to like it. In fact it drives me absolutely nuts:furious:, especially darker colors when the sun hits it just right. 

They could have at lest hemmed the top, I rib anything over 6”, this looks like 8”+. I even have gutter stock bent up occasionally.

I was hoping you could educate me TS, your the VS Pro. Thankfully I only do a few a year, I’m eating Cedar dust 80% of the time. 

Believe it or not DIY Chatroom, it’s still ok to use wood.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i do a bit of cedar too,just finished up a handsplit tyin job,sorry about the pics camera was set wrong


back to the op thats kinda my point Ron once the gutter goes on there won't be an issue


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> i do a bit of cedar too,just finished up a handsplit tyin job,sorry about the pics camera was set wrong
> 
> 
> back to the op thats kinda my point Ron once the gutter goes on there won't be an issue


 
West Coast Cedar to boot.:thumbsup:

Love the ladder table, looks like most of my setups. Them Orshore boys don’t think much of it though.

Not trying to derail the thread but I have to know. How much a sq. for the reds in NJ?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

idk they were supplied by the contractor on this one.ill find out and let ya know:thumbsup:


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

*thanks*

Wow, thank you all for the responses! I didn't expect to get this many in return. 

Thanks for all the valuable information. Yes, I agree with some of the other posts. I believe that it's a thin gauge of aluminum that was used, and that doesn't give it the ridgidity. I also believe that once the gutters are up, it will look better. Not great, but a lot better.

The areas where there won't be any gutters look a little better; i only took pictures of what i thought were the worse. I checked other houses in the subdivision and theirs are like that as well. I suppose the bottom line is just making sure that there is a good seal so that it doesn't leak water. Yeah, it should probably be a thicker aluminum, but I suppose they have to draw the line of where the price point is. 

Somebody said something that made it sound like there may be a larger problem, but the original poster (me) didn't ask about it....what was it?

The vents that are in the soffit are for the bathrooms. 

Thanks again for all the responses!


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

its probably .019 which nowadays is the ''industry standard'' unfortunately


----------



## wiz561 (Nov 11, 2008)

btw, how much would it be to replace it in the future? The house is about 60' long and 55' wide....


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

like how long in the future?:wheelchair: i really can't say sorry:wink:


----------



## larryb (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like vinyl soffit and vinyl fascia. Whether vinyl or aluminum it should not look that way. Fastening a gutter over wavey/warped facia will probably compound the problem rather than alleviate it. Also, several of the siding seams look suspect and I don't think the siding was snap-locked into finish trim under the windows causing the siding to "wave" as well. 

I'd get the installer out to correct the problems right away.


----------



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

The main thing imo is do the waves in it cause it to roll out from under the drip edge, if so water can get in behind the metal and rot the wood. They can put a hem on the aluminum to make it more rigid and not wave as much. The main thing is it needs to be under the drip edge good.


----------



## Jshove (Nov 19, 2020)

wnabcptrNH said:


> when that is done right, its absolutely NOT supposed to look like that. Whoever did that metal bending/work didnt know what they were doing.
> 
> I know my name same wanna b carpenter but I am a Project Manager for a GC and that is NOT what it is supposed to look like.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Old thread.


----------



## Jshove (Nov 19, 2020)

wiz561 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We're in the middle of building our house and have a question about the fascia. Is it normal for it to look wavy/wrinkled/goofy? I'm attaching some pictures that better explain what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...


The fascia is wavy on left, is it that bad?


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

.


----------

